# DO you want Sponsorship?



## SkylineR33gts (May 24, 2004)

Hi, I recently became a sponsorship scout and I am looking for all CARS...CLUBS...TEAMS anyone with a ride worth sponsoring can contact me via email: [email protected] or IM at Skionic or leave a message at 240-217-1411 (leave for Tommy)

If interested let me know and I will see what I can do! :thumbup:


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Knowing which company/compaines you represent would be a great start. I can shout out some brand names whose products I would be happy to represent, but I kinda doubt you are associated with most/all of them.


----------



## OneFastStanza (Mar 6, 2003)

Yeah I would be curious as to whom you are a sponsorship scout for? Is it a shop, magazine, or what exactly?


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

I'm a tad curious as to what type of sponsorship this is.
What are the details?

I might be interested.


----------



## SkylineR33gts (May 24, 2004)

Ok, right now I am at work and have limited time cuz I am on break, but the company name is Sport Compact Pro (phone # is 302-892-3400) If you call that number you will get in direct contact with someone that will be able to help you more since they got time and I really dont right now....but mention my name: Thomas Gray ---thanks..just toss a brand Name and from what I remember I might be able to let you know, or jsut ask them. I do know they are in association with Nissan Japan (parts)


----------



## SkylineR33gts (May 24, 2004)

bump bump


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

How about:
Bilstein? Sparco? Yokohama? Peltor? Bueller? Anyone....Anyone?


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Interested in sponsoring an older Z31 in reasonable condition with a decent driver , for drag and track competitions?


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

OZ Racing? Yokohama? Tein? Brembo?


----------



## SkylineR33gts (May 24, 2004)

bilstein/yoko/sparco/tein/brembo


the others were not on my partial list but your best bet is to call that number I posted in here---3028923400 and they will be able to give you all the info you need

jsut mention Thomas Gray as the one who sent cha


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

SkylineR33gts said:


> bilstein/yoko/sparco/tein/brembo
> 
> 
> the others were not on my partial list but your best bet is to call that number I posted in here---3028923400 and they will be able to give you all the info you need
> ...


Where is this all located?


----------



## SkylineR33gts (May 24, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> Interested in sponsoring an older Z31 in reasonable condition with a decent driver , for drag and track competitions?




call em up and ask em....not really sure on that


----------



## SkylineR33gts (May 24, 2004)

the sponsorship company is located in NJ


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

SkylineR33gts said:


> the sponsorship company is located in NJ


Do you actually work the sponserships yourself or are you just paid a percentage of the people you recruit?


----------



## SkylineR33gts (May 24, 2004)

yah they give me a president for getting people to sign up


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

Which president? Carter, Bush Sr.? Not Clinton I hope. He eats too much.


----------



## SkylineR33gts (May 24, 2004)

I get the poor one on welfare


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Once I get my car put back togetther (couple weeks), I'll give them a call.


----------



## SkylineR33gts (May 24, 2004)

aight take yah time, shit i aint even got mine here yet and i got sponsorship, lol


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

I bet it's a bit easier to land a sponsorship with a Skyline than it is with a Sentra.


----------



## SkylineR33gts (May 24, 2004)

lol, well the sponsorship was for a Scion to start with sooooooo you should not have much problem just mention my name and they oughta just push you through


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

cool


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

UNsponsored...


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

^yeah right he is sponsered by Krylon spraypaint and Zip Ties.....LOL j/p.......Now back to the topic


----------



## SkylineR33gts (May 24, 2004)

yah sounds like a good idea cuz you can do a lot with zip ties....I dont think I would use the spray paint but I know I would like the zip ties, can anyone help me out there


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

im curious about sponsorships as well


----------



## SkylineR33gts (May 24, 2004)

call that number say my name and they should help yah out


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

New Jersey? I am not driving all the way out there.


----------



## SkylineR33gts (May 24, 2004)

Why would you drive their silly, that is why the invented telephones and UPS and FEDEX and other shipping agencies


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

Still waiting for my Peltor Helmet. Size 7 1/4 please. I will accept an open face Sparco, Simpson or Bell, but tell them I need an intercom.


----------



## SkylineR33gts (May 24, 2004)

you got a helluva sense o humor


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

I'm interested....check out my webpage....

www.mdhall.com


----------



## SkylineR33gts (May 24, 2004)

just call that number and say Thomas Gray sent cha for sponsorship


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

.. really?.. Ill slap there stickers on my car if they give me parts.. hell!.. what is required for being sponsered?.. any contracts.. "you have to go to this and all autoshows"?


----------



## SkylineR33gts (May 24, 2004)

ok, basically here it is cut and dry: 4 shows a year, vinyls are rather small, you'll get 12K co-pay--they get the parts for you at cost and pay 55% labor and 55% parts cost. That is the quickest and easiest way of explaining....anything else just call em up and they will be happy to give you the info. I just dont have the time right now due to work and moving


----------

